# Fabian Ruiz



## 7vinte (27 Marzo 2018)

Classe '96,grandissimo talento del Betis,già molto forte ma potenzialmente un top mondiale. Mezz'ala,al momento 2 gol e 6 assist in campionato ma ha tutte le possibilità per raggiungere e superare quota 5 gol e 10 assist. Mi piace molto,ha la clausola di 30 milioni. Poi tutto dipenderà anche da chi farà mercato,se Li,Elliot o uno nuovo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Classe '96,grandissimo talento del Betis,già molto forte ma potenzialmente un top mondiale. Mezz'ala,al momento 2 gol e 6 assist in campionato ma ha tutte le possibilità per raggiungere e superare quota 5 gol e 10 assist. Mi piace molto,ha la clausola di 30 milioni. Poi tutto dipenderà anche da chi farà mercato,se Li,Elliot o uno nuovo.



Mi autociterei se non fossi così pigro per cercare i post, però con me sfondi una porta aperto. L'ho già segnalato un paio di volte e visto dal vivo pure. Giocatore da tenere assolutamente d'occhio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2018)

Di che tipo di mezzala stiamo parlando? Mezzala di possesso, di inserimento o altro?


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di che tipo di mezzala stiamo parlando? Mezzala di possesso, di inserimento o altro?



Mi auto-cito da questo thread:



Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Fabián Ruiz: 21 anni. Centrocampista del Betis, può coprire più ruoli. Piede delicatissimo, ottima visione di gioco. Sembra ci siano Barça e Atlético Madrid su di lui.



Ruiz non è proprio una mezzala, di fatto spesso gioca anche più avanzato, quasi da trequartista. Però è un giocatore che può coprirepiù ruoli, anche quello del play. 

I suoi punti forti sono sicuramente la visione di gioco e la tecnica. Fisicamente può crescere ancora, per me c'è da lavorare un po', ma è giovane ed è sicuramente uno dei talenti della Liga di quest'anno. Dubito fortemente faccia un altro anno a Siviglia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Mi auto-cito da questo thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi mi viene da pensare più a Dani Ceballos che a Saul Niguez - per restare nella penisola iberica -, o no?


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi mi viene da pensare più a Dani Ceballos che a Saul Niguez - per restare nella penisola iberica -, o no?



Ecco, potenzialmente potrebbe diventare un Saul (giocatore il cui prezzo è però già alle stelle).


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di che tipo di mezzala stiamo parlando? Mezzala di possesso, di inserimento o altro?



Fa bene entrambe le cose ma io direi più di possesso, anzi in questo momento gioca quasi come un trequartista, è un centrocampista alla Strootman (quello del PSV) ma più brevilineo e veloce, è un mancino molto forte tecnicamente di 190 cm, nel Betis dicono sia più forte di Ceballos, complimenti a [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] per qua parliamo di un grandissimo talento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ecco, potenzialmente potrebbe diventare un Saul (giocatore il cui prezzo è però già alle stelle).


Beh, se parliamo di un giocatore di tecnica e visione, siamo più nell'area Ceballos che in quella Saul.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, se parliamo di un giocatore di tecnica e visione, siamo più nell'area Ceballos che in quella Saul.



In realtà sono molto simili nello stile di gioco (Saul e Fabian Ruiz), nel modo di cercare il passaggio in profondità per il compagno o il lancio lungo. Per questo dicevo che ha nei piedi più ruoli, sia quello del play che quello del trequartista. Come mezzala ha da migliorare negli inserimenti secondo me, ma è un giocatore di 21 anni in pieno processo di crescita.


----------



## ralf (27 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> In realtà sono molto simili nello stile di gioco (Saul e Fabian Ruiz), nel modo di cercare il passaggio in profondità per il compagno o il lancio lungo. Per questo dicevo che ha nei piedi più ruoli, sia quello del play che quello del trequartista. Come mezzala ha da migliorare negli inserimenti secondo me, ma è un giocatore di 21 anni in pieno processo di crescita.



Centrocampista molto interessante, della Spagna Under 21 oltre a lui e Ceballos mi piace anche il regista Mikel Merino.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Aprile 2018)

Sono sempre più convinto su questo ragazzo, sta facendo una stagione fantastica.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Giugno 2018)

Pare sia vicino al Napoli. È un grande colpo,farà benissimo


----------



## Love (1 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pare sia vicino al Napoli. È un grande colpo,farà benissimo



sto giuntoli ha l'occhio lungo eh...


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Giugno 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> sto giuntoli ha l'occhio lungo eh...



Bel giocatore, quest'anno si è imposto su ottimi livelli. Secondo me più che Giuntoli il nome arriva proprio su indicazione di Carletto (impressione mia). 

Comunque l'affare lo fanno se riescono a chiudere presto, visto che il Betis sta provando con insistenza a fargli firmare un nuovo contratto aumentando la clausola rescissoria fissata a 30 milioni appena 6 mesi fa.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Bel giocatore, quest'anno si è imposto su ottimi livelli. Secondo me più che Giuntoli il nome arriva proprio su indicazione di Carletto (impressione mia).
> 
> Comunque l'affare lo fanno se riescono a chiudere presto, visto che il Betis sta provando con insistenza a fargli firmare un nuovo contratto aumentando la clausola rescissoria fissata a 30 milioni appena 6 mesi fa.



C'è anche la Lazio ma sembra che il ragazzo vuole restare nel Betis almeno per altra stagione.


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Giugno 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> C'è anche la Lazio ma sembra che il ragazzo vuole restare nel Betis almeno per altra stagione.



Ci sta, alla fine si giocherebbe la EL in entrambi i casi. Comunque su di lui non ci sono solo Napoli e Lazio, ma anche Atlético Madrid (e se si muovono i colchoneros, mi sa che non c'è trippa per gatti).


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pare sia vicino al Napoli. È un grande colpo,farà benissimo



Cristiano Giuntoli ds del Napoli ha appena confermato che vogliono chiudere per Fabian Ruiz.


----------



## ralf (12 Giugno 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Cristiano Giuntoli ds del Napoli ha appena confermato che vogliono chiudere per Fabian Ruiz.



Colpaccio se lo prendono.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Giugno 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Colpaccio se lo prendono.



Ruiz
Ziyech
Paquetá
Dendoncker
Thorgan Hazard

Tutta gente interessante per noi..

Io davero non capisco perche siamo dietro a un parametro 0 strapagato come Fellaini o un prestito secco come Ceballos..


----------



## ralf (13 Giugno 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ruiz
> Ziyech
> Paquetá
> Dendoncker
> ...



Su Paquetà pare ci sia il City.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Cristiano Giuntoli ds del Napoli ha appena confermato che vogliono chiudere per Fabian Ruiz.





ralf ha scritto:


> Colpaccio se lo prendono.



Però prenderebbe il posto di Hamsik. Ne devono acquistare un altro per Jorginho (che li finanzierebbe entrambi).


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su Paquetà pare ci sia il City.



Interesse che dimostra il valore del giocatore.

Noi invece al Milan stranamente abbiamo un DS completamente disinteressato nel mercato sudamericano, dico stranamente perche sappiamo che non abbiamo nessuna possibilità di acquistare i campioni in europa..

Barcos
Arthur
Lautaro
Rodrygo
Paulinho
Maxi Romero
Paquetá
Maxi Meza
Pavón
Maycon
Guedes
Militão
Verissimo
Luan
Everton
Barrios
Nandez
De Arrascaeta
Martinez
Saracho

Tutta gente giovane e forte a costi contenuti.


----------



## ralf (14 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però prenderebbe il posto di Hamsik. Ne devono acquistare un altro per Jorginho (che li finanzierebbe entrambi).



Se prendono Fabian Ruiz e Lobotka del Celta con i soldi di Jorginho, per me fanno un affare.


----------



## Goro (20 Giugno 2018)

E' del Napoli... bel colpo


----------



## 7vinte (25 Ottobre 2018)

Ieri partita fenomenale. Sta crescendo molto con Carletto


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Gran bel giocatore. Completo.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Ottobre 2018)

che ne pensate. a me sembra forte. preso con la clausola a 30 milioni mi pare.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Che giocatore. E' un Savic più forte e intelligente.


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che giocatore. E' un Savic più forte e intelligente.



Non credo sia più forte di Savic. SMS ha delle doti fisiche che Ruiz può solo sognare. Continuo a pensare che Milinkovic quest'anno non stia rendendo nemmeno al 60/70% e che voleva andarsene via in'estate. Detto questo, Fabian Ruiz è un gran bel giocatore, davvero forte, ma Milinkovic che sta bene fisicamente e mentalmente è nettamente superiore.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Non credo sia più forte di Savic. SMS ha delle doti fisiche che Ruiz può solo sognare. Continuo a pensare che Milinkovic quest'anno non stia rendendo nemmeno al 60/70% e che voleva andarsene via in'estate. Detto questo, Fabian Ruiz è un gran bel giocatore, davvero forte, ma Milinkovic che sta bene fisicamente e mentalmente è nettamente superiore.



Per me no. Mai piaciuto Savic. Se avesserpo speso 100 mln era da impalare Leonardo.


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per me no. Mai piaciuto Savic. Se avesserpo speso 100 mln era da impalare Leonardo.



Si sono d'accordo con te, 100 sono troppi. Ma un 60-70 milioni li vale tutti secondo me, soprattutto vedendo i prezzi di oggi. Poi c'è molto di meglio in giro eh.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Luglio 2019)

Ormai è un fenomeno... giocatore fantastico...


----------



## vannu994 (2 Luglio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Si sono d'accordo con te, 100 sono troppi. Ma un 60-70 milioni li vale tutti secondo me, soprattutto vedendo i prezzi di oggi. Poi c'è molto di meglio in giro eh.



Carlo fa miracoli!


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Luglio 2019)

Complimenti a Giuntoli e al Napoli.

Quando pagarono la clausola rescissoria di 30 milioni un anno fa parve un azzardo, invece hanno vinto la scommessa su tutta la linea.
Si è adattato velocemente e a più ruoli, davvero un bel giocatore.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Luglio 2019)

Ma che bestia è diventato? A noi ste cose non ci capitano mai oh, sempre percorsi al contrario


----------



## Davidoff (2 Luglio 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma che bestia è diventato? A noi ste cose non ci capitano mai oh, sempre percorsi al contrario



Riusciremo a far imbrocchire pure Piatek e Paquetà, sicuro.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Luglio 2019)

Giocatore spagnolo fisicamente atipico ha la tecnica dei brevilinei e in più prestante fisicamentee,il massimo che si possa desiderare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Luglio 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma che bestia è diventato? A noi ste cose non ci capitano mai oh, sempre percorsi al contrario


Non è un caso purtroppo.


----------



## Goro (2 Luglio 2019)

Negli articoli si diceva che era il nuovo Milinkovic-Savic, ma qui abbiamo di meglio


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Luglio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Carlo fa miracoli!



è il motivo per cui gli allenatori forti costano cifre così. ti fan fare delle plusvalenze assurde.
con gattuso fai solo minusvalenze....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Luglio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Si sono d'accordo con te, 100 sono troppi. Ma un 60-70 milioni li vale tutti secondo me, soprattutto vedendo i prezzi di oggi. Poi c'è molto di meglio in giro eh.



ma, non sono sicuro che ci sia molto di meglio che Fabian in giro per l' Europa limitandoci agli U23/U25. Mi vengono in mente N'Dombelè del Lione e Saul dell' Atletico, forse De Jong dell' Ajax. MA Fabian mi sembra il più completo.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2019)

Da tempo dico che questo è un fenomeno. Giocatore devastante, sempre nel vivo del gioco. Miglior centrocampista della serie A.


----------



## iceman. (2 Luglio 2019)

Assolutamente , inizialmente non mi piaceva invece è diventato pressochè completo, credo farebbe il titolare ovunque.


----------



## vannu994 (2 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è il motivo per cui gli allenatori forti costano cifre così. ti fan fare delle plusvalenze assurde.
> con gattuso fai solo minusvalenze....



Eh si, purtroppo al contempo l’allenatore top non viene a fare un progetto plusvalenze... comunque io sono abbastanza entusiasta di Giampaolo, per me può dire la sua, non parto certo prevenuto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Luglio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Eh si, purtroppo al contempo l’allenatore top non viene a fare un progetto plusvalenze... comunque io sono abbastanza entusiasta di Giampaolo, per me può dire la sua, non parto certo prevenuto.



io parto scettico. ma non lo conosco, speriamo bene.


----------



## uolfetto (2 Luglio 2019)

quando lo facciamo noi un colpo del genere? speriamo prima o poi di azzeccare un giocatore di questo livello. che poi sarebbe stato divertente rivedersi le reazioni avessimo pagato noi l'anno scorso quella clausola...


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> quando lo facciamo noi un colpo del genere? speriamo prima o poi di azzeccare un giocatore di questo livello. che poi sarebbe stato divertente rivedersi le reazioni avessimo pagano noi l'anno scorso quella clausola...



Riusciremo a farcela quando avremo direttori sportivi che di calcio ci capiscono e che sanno come muoversi...perchè muoversi sul nome di moda è facile, trovare i giocatori giusti a cifre giuste è roba per i bravi.


----------



## Boomer (2 Luglio 2019)

Immagino i commenti se l'avessimo preso l'anno scorso...


----------



## uolfetto (2 Luglio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Riusciremo a farcela quando avremo direttori sportivi che di calcio ci capiscono e che sanno come muoversi...perchè muoversi sul nome di moda è facile, trovare i giocatori giusti a cifre giuste è roba per i bravi.



la speranza è che massara abbia preso qualcosa in questi anni dal maestro sabatini e tiri fuori qualche giocatore a sorpresa.



Boomer ha scritto:


> Immagino i commenti se l'avessimo preso l'anno scorso...



fabian rozzo!


----------

